# Wanted: Toronto, Canada Boat Charter - late aft. Sat. July 26, 2014



## Kat_g (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

I have a small group of five gentlemen who'd like to spend a couple of hours on the water this Saturday, July 26th, late afternoon. We'd had a sailboat lined up but unfortunately it's fallen though last minute.

The event is the beginning of a modest but refined Bachelor get together. The men going on the trip are not the rowdy type - they just want to spend some time on the water and do something together that they don't get to do very often to celebrate the coming event.

We're looking for a sail or power boat with a capacity of at least 6, moored somewhere in Toronto, Canada, with a captain willing to take the gents out for 2 - 3 hours on Lake Ontario. The boat need not be fancy, and of course we're willing to compensate the captain for her or his time.

Please note that we are strictly looking for this Saturday July 26th, 2014. We're only requesting a couple of hours somewhere within the general times of about 2 pm and returning no later than about 8 so they can be back for dinner. Any couple of hours within that frame would work for us.

If you've got a boat that fits our needs and the desire to make a few dollars, please contact me with a rate!

Thanks for your consideration.


----------

